# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Tutorials >  Tutorial - Text to Speech

## Madboy

The following attached text document was written by a user who submitted this to www.developerfusion.com

It exaplains how to write a Text to Speech program, with a link to a file needed.

----------


## bekkel

312 mb   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## si_the_geek

The code within this thread (submitted: 01-30-2004 09:49 PM) has been checked for malware by a moderator.

Disclaimer: _This does not necessarily mean that any compiled files (DLL/EXE/OCX etc) are completely safe, but the supplied code does not contain any obvious malware.  It also does not imply that the code is error free, or that it performs exactly as described.

It is recommended that you manually check the code before running it, and/or use an automated tool such as Source Search by Minnow (available here or here).  
If you find any serious issues (ie: the code causes damage or some sort), please contact a moderator of this forum.

Usage of any code/software posted on this forum is at your own risk._

----------


## Hlinzi

Hi i personally dont think its nice to attach a file to read, i prefer to post the text to this thread here, to use the space  :Big Grin:

----------

